# How high will it sell for? Elgin bluebird.....



## then8j (Feb 27, 2011)

Let's put out guesses to see who is closest to the selling price..... I say $5400-5700



http://cgi.ebay.com/Elgin-Bluebird-...ultDomain_0&hash=item1e61ef5f6a#ht_2375wt_132


----------



## OldRider (Feb 27, 2011)

First picture I've ever seen of a non blue Bluebird, I can see from the fenders its a repaint. Good luck to the potential buyer on finding that missing speedo and the fender emblem. I think you're in the general ballpark with your figures.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Feb 27, 2011)

The paints flaking off..check the front fender...Easy Off oven cleaner


----------



## MartyW (Feb 27, 2011)

OldRider said:


> First picture I've ever seen of a non blue Bluebird, I can see from the fenders its a repaint. Good luck to the potential buyer on finding that missing speedo and the fender emblem. I think you're in the general ballpark with your figures.





They will have fun trying to find the correct seat as well.


----------



## old hotrod (Feb 27, 2011)

There is a fender emblom also listed on ebay...and why did he post blurry pictures of the dang bike? Seriously...not doing himself any favors with the crappy pictures...would have been smarter to pay someone a few bucks to get better pictures...


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 28, 2011)

An i right in assuming that the reserve has already been met.


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 28, 2011)

It's rusted through in at least one area,I'd wait for a better one and pay the price,if money weren't an object.

Pat


----------



## twowheelfan (Mar 1, 2011)

i guess we will never know how much it went for. any one know the story? who payed him to cancel the auction? anyone?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 1, 2011)

I am really pissed as this bike is just a few hours from my house and I was in a good position to make a run at this.
I don't like it, but I can understand how an auction can end early without a bid, but when multiple bids are in and the auction in play, isn't it against the rules to end in advance to finish?
This is just wrong and I plan on blasting the seller and possibly following up with ebay.


----------



## walter branche (Mar 1, 2011)

the owner of the bike owns the bike untill it is sold ,,..  some people use ebay as an advertising venue ,you can not sell a bike or advertise a bike cheaper,in any other manner ..they are offered all over the world .when you use ebay..,,, when i see bikes i want ,,,i am calling the owners starting up a pickup and delivery of the money ,, and machine!!!!!-you can cancel ebay bids and take it off the market ,and pay nothing ,, it works for me ,,.. there are no set prices or rules when dealing with an item that people want,,. its all about the money !!! never sell a bike expecting the person who makes the purchase return,the favor ,,  get a lesson ,, go to bike shows where the deals are going down at 2 or 3 in the morning as cars and trucks pull in,,..  get cash money ,do not be worried ,,.. spend your money ,,, the bikes are not rare, rare means you are not there,, with a wad of 100.00 bills- i like to take 10 -100 dollar bills and put rubber cement on a plate,and set it in the cement , it makes a nice 1,000.00 dollar packet that is easy to count, also remember to buy it,,, do not walk by it ,, thinking it will be there later,, also do not overlook the fine machines-look them over,, remember there are people like me,, who make things happen, i do not care if a friend is interested in the bike ,, if you pull out the money you will usually win - sometimes i will not sell the bike because i grow attached to it more as people look it over ,,...   class dismissed


----------



## OldRider (Mar 1, 2011)

scrubbinrims said:


> I am really pissed as this bike is just a few hours from my house and I was in a good position to make a run at this.
> I don't like it, but I can understand how an auction can end early without a bid, but when multiple bids are in and the auction in play, isn't it against the rules to end in advance to finish?
> This is just wrong and I plan on blasting the seller and possibly following up with ebay.



 That really sucks having your  rug pulled out from under you like that. Hopefully another one comes along shortly. I just did an Elgin search on Ebay and found both of the parts for the Bluebird that I thought you'd never find, the speedo and the fender emblem. I also found this.......


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 1, 2011)

> they are offered all over the world .when you use ebay






> they are offered all over the world .when you use ebay




I've witnessed several bikes over this past year that were prematurely pulled off Ebay while the auction was actively in session...only to discover later that the seller was motivated by offers from international (Asia) buyers or museum conservators. The Moral of the story; don't think that the only collectors you’re bidding against are confined to these great United States...the world is a big place and with foreign collectors that also has big pocketbooks.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 1, 2011)

I also collect jazz lps, so I know all too well the pull of foreign interests on our art forms.
The problem is the reduction of face to face transactions...can you imagine going to an live auction, setting your sights on something, getting your number, and in the middle of the action, without warning, some fella walks in and interrupts the proceedings by removing it.
It is too easy to take the bait and without identity or having to look someone in the eye, and unscrupulously go against the rules of fair play.
If it takes dollar bills rubber cemented to a plate to get someone's attention versus a fair conversation or due process, then I'll get the precious elsewhere.
.


----------



## bud poe (Mar 1, 2011)

walter branche said:


> the owner of the bike owns the bike untill it is sold ,,..  some people use ebay as an advertising venue ,you can not sell a bike or advertise a bike cheaper,in any other manner ..they are offered all over the world .when you use ebay..,,, when i see bikes i want ,,,i am calling the owners starting up a pickup and delivery of the money ,, and machine!!!!!-you can cancel ebay bids and take it off the market ,and pay nothing ,, it works for me ,,.. there are no set prices or rules when dealing with an item that people want,,. its all about the money !!! never sell a bike expecting the person who makes the purchase return,the favor ,,  get a lesson ,, go to bike shows where the deals are going down at 2 or 3 in the morning as cars and trucks pull in,,..  get cash money ,do not be worried ,,.. spend your money ,,, the bikes are not rare, rare means you are not there,, with a wad of 100.00 bills- i like to take 10 -100 dollar bills and put rubber cement on a plate,and set it in the cement , it makes a nice 1,000.00 dollar packet that is easy to count, also remember to buy it,,, do not walk by it ,, thinking it will be there later,, also do not overlook the fine machines-look them over,, remember there are people like me,, who make things happen, i do not care if a friend is interested in the bike ,, if you pull out the money you will usually win - sometimes i will not sell the bike because i grow attached to it more as people look it over ,,...   class dismissed



Thanks for the advice but you lost me with the money in the rubber cement, maybe I'm thick but I don't get it...
I agree, cash talks but we've all become accustomed to the bidding process that ebay has brought, making things accessible to everyone.  Sort of an even playing field I guess?  Said seller will probably get a fair amount of abuse over this one.  Seems like the high roller who got this one could've just put in a ridiculous maximum bid and won it fair and square....


----------



## 66TigerCat (Mar 2, 2011)

Maybe the guy saw that his reserve was hit with no problem and felt that he was sitting on something that he suddenly wanted to keep or sell later. The Ebay format clearly favors sellers, it gives them complete control over their auctions. I'm not saying I agree with the seller for pulling the auction, I think we've all experienced watching an item that we really wanted and would bid on suddenly end. It's how Ebay works, you win some you lose some and some just go away.


----------



## walter branche (Mar 2, 2011)

bud poe said:


> Thanks for the advice but you lost me with the money in the rubber cement, maybe I'm thick but I don't get it...
> I agree, cash talks but we've all become accustomed to the bidding process that ebay has brought, making things accessible to everyone.  Sort of an even playing field I guess?  Said seller will probably get a fair amount of abuse over this one.  Seems like the high roller who got this one could've just put in a ridiculous maximum bid and won it fair and square....




when you buy a bike for 5,000.00, if the money is in packs of 1,000.00 (edges rubber cemented like post it notes ),it takes less time for you --to count the money, you can hand over 5 packs ,,and the seller can count it , back in the old days at memory lane ,trexlertown etc.. there were some who would staple 10 -100.00 bills together- i used the rubber cement because it was easy -it does not take a lot ,and you are not leaving staple holes in the currency ,,also the stacks fit together ..


----------



## walter branche (Mar 2, 2011)

everyone is different in there transaction manner- i have seen people laugh and some cry,some want to fight and cuss-its only a bicycle ,.. there are plenty of bikes ,parts and accessories available ..if i see a bike that is priced right ,, and i know i can resell it and make some money ,i will buy it ,some people come back to me and say ,,,they were thinking about buying the bike,,.. when you are on the scene COPAKE-MEMORY LANE -TREXLERTOWN    there are many experts who do not take time to think or worry about the purchase ,..!!!    It happens fast if the price is good .. good luck to everyone going to copake ,this year -the economy might show us all a new lesson.. i am on my way to sell some gold, as soon as the shop with the x ray  spectrometer opens up ,,.. if gold stays near 1,400


----------



## bud poe (Mar 2, 2011)

OK, I get it now...Cool to hear stories of the "old days", thanks for sharing...


----------



## twowheelfan (Mar 2, 2011)

Walter i'm not saying you bought it, but in your experience as an avid enthusiast/collector/ high roller how much you think it took to pull the auction?


----------



## Talewinds (Mar 2, 2011)

66TigerCat said:


> Maybe the guy saw that his reserve was hit with no problem and felt that he was sitting on something that he suddenly wanted to keep or sell later. The Ebay format clearly favors sellers, it gives them complete control over their auctions. I'm not saying I agree with the seller for pulling the auction, I think we've all experienced watching an item that we really wanted and would bid on suddenly end. It's how Ebay works, you win some you lose some and some just go away.




My gut tells me that somebody with deep pockets got to the seller, HOWEVER, with the internet and "Pickers" effect I think this^ scenario is just as likely.


----------



## walter branche (Mar 2, 2011)

twowheelfan said:


> Walter i'm not saying you bought it, but in your experience as an avid enthusiast/collector/ high roller how much you think it took to pull the auction?




i think the bike will be at copake ,in the auction, or the sheep field , why pay top dollar for a bike that is missing some very expensive parts ..there were 2 bluebirds at trexlertown this year, and i was talking to the man as he was loading up to go home ,, with both bikes ,,. i bought my bluebird for 2500 and sold it for 9,000- and the man who bought it spent 3,500 restoring it like new .. the bikes are out there ,,,go to shows ,like i have mentioned ,,. you will get a good education,and connections for your purchase ,, never trust an opinion from an ebay seller or anyone else ,, for that kind of money ,,, make the scene and see what you are buying .. everyone describes there merchandise with poetic license   thanks for all the interest in what i think is the greatest bike ever built ,, they ride kind of weird ,,..  you are really profiling when you cruise a bluebird ,..


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 2, 2011)

Anyone know what the bike sold for?  curious...


----------



## twowheelfan (Mar 2, 2011)

i was at trexlertown. i'm not in a position to drop thousands on a bike so i didn't ask. i've been to trex and the copake swaps on and off for the last 15 years. I really was just curious as to what this bike went for.  in this economy? you know they dont come up often in any condition.


----------



## kccomet (Mar 2, 2011)

i agree with walter its the sellers bike to with what he wants but on the other hand its frustrating to see the auction pulled when you could see that bike as yours. esp expensive bikes where you might have sold somethings... other bikes to fund your new purchase then its gone in the wind


----------



## slick (Mar 3, 2011)

Well I know I can't afford to fly around to every bike show in different states to find the bike I truly want, and have it shipped home since it can't sit on my lap in the plane so obviously I use ebay. There simply aren't enough shows in California for rare quality bikes. As far as ending the auction early, that's a dumb move in my opinion. The guy that offered him the dough STILL could have low balled him and he will never know? When I looked at the auction the bike was up to $1100 so the guy could have offered $2k and got it? I had a Harley fender listed on ebay that i had numerous buy it now offers of $150 when the fender was only at $50, I refused and let the auction run it's course and got $380 for it! Good thing I didn't end it early.


----------



## twowheelfan (Mar 3, 2011)

i agree with walter also. the owner has the right to pull the auction. i agree with walter on all of his points, cash does talk and there are no rules. he who is motivated to obtain, at all cost, usually gets what he wants. i have to take a hobbyist approach to things, limited budget, the best i can get for the the meager pennies that i can scrounge together after bills. the trip to the swaps and just being around all of the like minded people and bikes is about all i can afford to take away. i like to watch the high dollar and fresh barn finds go to the highest bidder on ebay for entertainment purposes, vicarious living i suppose. when it gets pulled, its like watching a sports event and missing the last couple minutes. Then you can't find the score or who won.


----------



## Flat Tire (Mar 3, 2011)

Friend of mine used to end auctions all the time when he got a good offer, but apparently folks started reporting him and he got a 30 day suspension from ebay for circumventing fees. Course some folks woudnt care about that if they didnt sell a lot on the bay.


----------



## walter branche (Mar 3, 2011)

it is still worth it , to use ebay as the advertisement ,also the trick is to have other listings, using different names-i think ebay is wrong on some of its ways .30 days suspension is funny to me ,its like  writing 500 times --i will not chew gum in class!!!!! or getting a paddle from the teacher ,,.. punishment is dumb. it makes people learn how to get away with  being bad or going against the rules,...ebays feedback policy is the big joke also watch out for your pay pal account, never leave a large amouny of money in it ,, or someone can complain about a sale  and they will take it out,without your knowledge


----------

